# My double side tank



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi every body. Here is my new try for an aquascape. Din't realy know what i was getting myself into when i decide to do a double side tank like this. I Am still Working on it so feel free to tell me what you think or to give me some idea or advice. I will keep you post on the progress.

Here is the First Step










Those picture was taken 2 week after i put the plant.

Side A










Side B


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it.

What size tank is that?


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

This is a 120g tank 60x24x18 
run on two eheim 2217
presure co2 with ph meter ph6.5
light two vho aquasun 140w each
add iron and phosphate on dowser
5 discus 
about 30 cardinal


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Your discus look amazing! 
The tank looks very good, but the right side of Side A needs some sort of grass...
Nice job!
-Jassar


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I think it looks good. What plants do you have in there? It will be interesting to see how it grows in, so please keep us posted.

Wow, that pleco is huge - it makes your discus look small.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

:


jassar said:


> Your discus look amazing!
> The tank looks very good, but the right side of Side A needs some sort of grass...
> Nice job!
> -Jassar


hi thanks a lot for the comment and for the grass i did add some last week i did get to take the picture yet

Plant list

Glossostigma elatinoid
Rotala macrandraes
Vallisneria
Vallisneria Spiralis
Cryptocoryne two kind not sure of the exact kind 
Eleocharis acicularis Recently add not on the picture will post new picture soon
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
there is one plant i took out and i am planing to change it for Tonina fluviatilis if i can get my hand on it pretty hard to get rare plant in canada  
the pleco is huge (about 10in) had it for 8 years. He sometime give me a hard time unroot plants


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

*update*

here is a recent picture of my aquarium


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

very nice, I like it so far. You need to add more in middle background more stem plants get a black background to give more depth to your tank.  

What is the carpet plant? hemianthus callitroides?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

looks really good!!! i like the setup and the discus is suiting!


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks every body il will keep you update with the progress

The carpet is Glossostigma elatinoides and i am trying to grow around it Eleocharis acicularis so the glosso loke like a river


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Its really filling in nicely and everything looks so healthy. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here are the last picture i took recently. I have been having some problem with some of my plant. I did change some of them too.

Here is a gros plan of wath i am trying to do









Side A









Side B


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

That is one amazing tank. 

When you put your arms in there to work on the tank, 
can you reach the bottom?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice. I too have a tank viewed from 2 sides, and it really can be a PITA to coordinate the sides .


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

> When you put your arms in there to work on the tank,
> can you reach the bottom?


Thanks a lot and no i can't reach the bottom without a stool and getting my shoulder wet.
But i got a realy usefull gift from my girlfriend that i use all the time

It is a tweeser and cutter too just have to change the end of it work wonderfull


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I've got that tool..........works great!

Your tank looks very nice.......compared to your first photo.......like night and day. It really filled in nicely.
Great work!


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi every body thanks all for your comment if u have any sugestion dont be affraid.

I am really not lucky this month with my aquarium my vho balast burn out  but i did get a little lucky got 2 xetra 125w geisemann lamp for real cheap tell me if u like the new look

I am planing to try to grow a vine on the wire or someting like that if you have any idea or plant to sugest please tell me










Sorry for the backgroubd mess


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is i little update of my scape it change quit a bit but still trying to do the same layout


















tell me waht you think

i start using the ei methode but half the dose so i won't stress my discus too much it did improve plant growth i add a third lamp too only 2 was not enouph for wath i am trying to grow.

Sorry for my spelling i am french


----------



## strange_screams (Apr 10, 2005)

I like the new wood. its looking good


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Lookin good.........very natural.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

sorry for the long wait  and the adrk picture got new camera not use to it yet

side a









side b









Angle view


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

wow that hc is exploaded!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

your wood reminds me of pride rock from the Lion King lol


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> your wood reminds me of pride rock from the Lion King lol


HAHAHA! Great observation.

I really like this tank! It must be a challenge to maintain both sides for viewing, but it looks like the fish are happy and the plants are healthy. Nice work!


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes it is quite a challenge to keep both side looking good, it gave me a lot of hadache  but it is worth it.



FelixAvery said:


> wow that hc is exploaded!


This is actully glosso got out of control was gone for a few week.


----------

